
Short-sightedness linked to longer time spent in education - open-source-ux
https://www.nhs.uk/news/lifestyle-and-exercise/short-sightedness-linked-longer-time-spent-education/
======
karmakaze
For some reason, I thought this was relating a lack of long-term vision rather
than actual vision. I wonder if there's a study for that too--either narrowing
or foreshortening scope of thought.

